# Just had rabie shot, when would it be safe to give HW and flea meds?



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My lab just got her rabie shot, I don't want to overload her with medication, so what would be a safe amount of time to wait before giving her her Heartguard and K-9 Advantix II. She is a 4 yr old. 

I was thinking a week in between giving the other meds, does that sound to be a safe waiting period?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

No-one.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

they told me to wait till the next day


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

You should not have any complications from giving those meds the same day, but if it makes you feel more comfortable put a day in between them. If nothing else (and if this is your first time medicating this particular dog) you'll know which product caused any reactions you might see.
Our clinic's "Dog Annual" package includes a full set of shots (rabies, DHLPP, bordetella, canine influenza), heartworm test, fecal test, basic bloodwork, and most importantly their ID photo! If we find intestinal parasites we send owners home with an appropriate dewormer, like Drontal. If the dog is heartworm and intestinal parasite negative we often dispense a product like Trifexis (heartworm, intestinal parasite, and flea preventative) with instructions to the owner to give that night with a meal.
We've done this Dog Annual package on hundreds upon hundreds of dogs with no problems. If the dog were a young small breed puppy it'd be a concern, but an adult large breed dog should not present a problem.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog has to be tested before receiving HW meds.
speak with your Vet.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> your dog has to be tested before receiving HW meds.
> speak with your Vet.


Since the pet was just at the vet for rabies shots, perhaps we can assume that the dog was tested and found to be HW negative at the clinic.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

If it were me I would wait at least a week like you mentioned. If there's a reaction I would want to be able to narrow it down, which one caused it. I think the chances of a reaction are slim but I am sometimes overly cautious


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wouldn't assume anything. why didn't the Vet tell
the OP when the dog could receive HW meds and other
meds? you're prescribing giving a dog meds on an assumption
and that's far from good.



doggiedad said:


> your dog has to be tested before receiving HW meds.
> speak with your Vet.





marbury said:


> Since the pet was just at the vet for rabies shots, perhaps we can assume that the dog was tested and found to be HW negative at the clinic.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I prescribed nothing, mate. The OP got the medication from somewhere. I am not aware of any place that sells name-brand Heartgard without a veterinarian's prescription. OP asked if it was safe to give all at once, not if it was safe to give. That's up to their vet.

Let's give the OP the benefit of assumed basic intelligence.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I would wait at least 2 weeks - the vaccine will suppress the immune system approx. 10 days making the dog vulnerable to adverse reaction from the advantix (contains a synthetic permethrin know to cause neuro-toxicity)

Rabies vaccine can also do this at anytime in dogs life. Play it safe.

Heartguard can wait - although seems to be least concerning of all these preventions, you can be proactive and apply something like cedarcide or wondercide (this has silica as base which is good for the skin)...was also reading up on rose geranium as preventive for ticks (not sure about mosquito's - cedar should work)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1 >>>>> that's you telling the OP when to give the dog the meds.

2 >>>>> no one is questioning the OP's intelligence. it's a matter of being
informed.



marbury said:


> 1 >>>>> You should not have any complications from giving those meds the same day, but if it makes you feel more comfortable put a day in between them. <<<<<
> 
> If nothing else (and if this is your first time medicating this particular dog) you'll know which product caused any reactions you might see.
> Our clinic's "Dog Annual" package includes a full set of shots (rabies, DHLPP, bordetella, canine influenza), heartworm test, fecal test, basic bloodwork, and most importantly their ID photo! If we find intestinal parasites we send owners home with an appropriate dewormer, like Drontal. If the dog is heartworm and intestinal parasite negative we often dispense a product like Trifexis (heartworm, intestinal parasite, and flea preventative) with instructions to the owner to give that night with a meal.
> We've done this Dog Annual package on hundreds upon hundreds of dogs with no problems. If the dog were a young small breed puppy it'd be a concern, but an adult large breed dog should not present a problem.





marbury said:


> 1 >>>>> I prescribed nothing, mate.<<<<<
> 
> The OP got the medication from somewhere. I am not aware of any place that sells name-brand Heartgard without a veterinarian's prescription. OP asked if it was safe to give all at once, not if it was safe to give. That's up to their vet.
> 
> 2 >>>>> Let's give the OP the benefit of assumed basic intelligence.<<<<


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Courtney said:


> If it were me I would wait at least a week like you mentioned. If there's a reaction I would want to be able to narrow it down, which one caused it. I think the chances of a reaction are slim but I am sometimes overly cautious


Agree....I waited almost 2 weeks before giving my dogs their HW preventative after they had a rabies injection. less than 48 hours after my male got his rabies vax, he started acting very odd during the night...panting uncontrollably, agitated, and unsettled which is not like him at all. He wanted to be outside during the middle of the night. 

The next day, there was a small earthquake to the east...not sure he felt tremors or what. But had I given him his HW med (ivomec), I would have blamed the overdosing of his immune system for his behavior. 
I think it was due to the rabies vax, he probably felt some pain in his shoulder area fron the injection site, and didn't know how to deal w/ it. But it didn't feel hot, and no tissue irritation.

I hate the fact that I have to give my dogs rabies vax's!!!! Such an unnecessary invasion.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Duh, doggiedad! That's what I just said. I was just chipping in with WHEN, not prescribing. Someone with a vet license already did that, or OP wouldn't have the product. 

I just see a significantly larger volume of pets come through in my field. Statistically in our practice issues with those products are near zero. But it never hurts to be a little cautious if this is your first time with this dog and those meds. Space it out if it makes you feel better.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

duh, i got you, i think. lol.



marbury said:


> Duh, doggiedad!
> 
> That's what I just said. I was just chipping in with WHEN, not prescribing. Someone with a vet license already did that, or OP wouldn't have the product.
> 
> I just see a significantly larger volume of pets come through in my field. Statistically in our practice issues with those products are near zero. But it never hurts to be a little cautious if this is your first time with this dog and those meds. Space it out if it makes you feel better.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I get HW products all the time from Canada or Australia without a prescription, so assuming that a dog has been HW tested isn't always accurate just because the owner has some type of HW preventative.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Arycrest, is it Heartgard? That's why I was specific. You can get plenty of other HW prev products without a prescription.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your advice. My dogs were checked out by the vet and were HW free and no parasites in stool. They have been on these medicines before just never had the doses to be due all at once. I have always spaced out their medications it just happened to be different this time and I was concerned about too much medication hitting their system all at once. Therefore I guess I was needing to see what everyone thought would be a safe spacing period between the shot, the HW, and the K-9 Advantix II.

I think I will space them a week apart, again thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Yes, I do use Heartguard for HW, you cannot get that here without a prescription.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

You can't get ANY HW preventatives without prescription. At least in the US


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

gsdsar said:


> You can't get ANY HW preventatives without prescription. At least in the US
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You can get ivermectin, the active ingredient in Heartgard, at Tractor Supply without a prescription. It is sold for use with livestock, but some people use it for their dogs.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I personally would only get HW preventatives from my vet. I always worry how it's stored. Also if my dog were HW positive the manufacturer would pay for treatment but wouldn't if it were not a RX.


----------

